

Barbie book about programming tells girls they need boys to code for them - zotovas
http://www.dailydot.com/geek/barbie-engineer-book-girls-game-developers/

======
DangerousPie
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8625092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8625092)

